# DLS RA50 5-Channel Amplifier



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

DLS RA50 Amplifier 800W 5 Channel | eBay


For sale is a slightly used SQ 5-channel DLS amp. This also comes with the sub remote control, which is not pictured. Please let me know if you would like to see more pictures or have any other questions. This amp was bought and installed by an authorized DLS dealer. Beware of fakes. Thanks for looking! 

•Mode: AB
• Number of channels: 5
• Output power in 4 ohm: 4 x 70 W
• Output power in 2 ohm: 4 x 110 W 
• Mono bridge mode 4 ohm: 2 x 220 W 
• Mono sub channel 4 ohm: 265 W
• Mono sub channel 2 ohm: 365 W
• Frequency Range: 10 Hz - 125 Hz
• S/N ratio. A-weighted: >100 dB
• Damping factor: >200
• Input impedance. low level: >10 kohm
• Input impedance. high level: 330 ohm
• High level input with auto start function: Yes
• Filter configuration channels 1&2: HP: 50-140 Hz LP: 250-700 Hz (2.5 kHz- 7 kHz with x10 switch)
• Filter configuration channels 3&4: HP: 50-140 Hz (x5 switch: 250 - 700 Hz) (x50 switch 2.5 - 7 kHz)
• Filter configuration sub channel (5): LP: 40-125 Hz. Subsonic fixed 25 Hz
• Grand bass filter: variable 0 - 18 dB (only on sub channel)
• Variable phase shift control for subwoofers: variable 0 - 180 degrees
• Filter slope: 12 dB/octave (subsonic filter 18 dB)
• Remote sub level and phase shift control: Yes
• Dimensions W x D x H: 479 x 245 x 59 mm
• Weight: 5.5 kg ( 12.1 lb)


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Beautiful amp! I have always loved the way they look. GLWS.


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

thanks! yeah i love the way it looks. It's build so well and is really SQ oriented. I really don't want to sell it but it doesn't fit in my new car. (i know, first world problems). But hey if you guys have any questions, shoot me a PM or reply to the thread. I would post this in the other classifieds but i dont have enough posts.


----------



## allstock (Jan 11, 2009)

nice amp, I'm trying to decide between yours and a DLS A3, would you happen to know the difference in sound ("sonic signature") between the two amps? i currently have an RA20 and was looking for an amp for my other vehicle.


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

well the RA50 has a sub channel too so it gives some more flexibility than the A3. Bridging the 4 channels gives you 2 x 220, which is plenty of headroom. Sounding wise I didn't hear that much of a difference if any. I sat in a few DLS competition cars at CES before and there were cars that used the ultimate line and cars that used the reference line. How do you like your RA20? I also have a RA40 that i need to put up for sale. Let me know if interested.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

eling23 said:


> I really don't want to sell it but it doesn't fit in my new car. (i know, first world problems).


That sucks, I had to sell mine (A4 and A6) for the same reason. Great amps though.


----------



## allstock (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the info. i really like my RA20, your RA40 might be enough for me since i have an extra amp for sub duty. could you please pm me a price? thanks.


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

PM sent regarding RA40. 

RA50 auction ending.... opportunity to snatch up an SQ 5-channel amp!


----------

